# New Extension Tubes from Canon?



## wsmith96 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was shopping a Borrow Lenses 20% off sale and picked up a Extension Tube EF 25 II. I compared the price to Amazon prior to purchase and they show that it has been discontinued. Not that extension tubes are that exciting, but does anyone know if there are new versions on the way, or did Canon just quit producing them?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2015)

Doesn't show up that way on B&H or Adorama, nor on overseas Amazon sites. I'd suspect it's an Amazon glitch, just like a while back Amazon UK showed the 6D as discontinued. 

Really no reason to redesign an extension tube, unless the mount changes (the MkII tubes added compatibility with EF-S lenses).


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 16, 2015)

I have not seen any news of a new model, so it looks like there will be a new model. Perhaps Canon only realized her ridiculously high price is an insult to our intelligence.

The extension tubes macro Kenko has high quality and comes in a set of three tubes, already compatible with EF-S lenses. Amazingly, some EF-S lenses will work on full frame cameras (through extension tubes) without black corners on images.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Perhaps Canon only realized her ridiculously high price is an insult to our intelligence.



Ridiculous?? The tubes come filled with air straight from the Canon factory. You really can't put a price on that.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 16, 2015)

Come, come, Neuro, you know that after a while, that Canon air diffuses away, replaced by cheaper air from unknown sources.
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 17, 2015)

LOL



lion rock said:


> Come, come, Neuro, you know that after a while, that Canon air diffuses away, replaced by cheaper air from unknown sources.
> -r


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Come, come, Neuro, you know that after a while, that Canon air diffuses away, replaced by cheaper air from unknown sources.



Well, for some reason it's not listed in the tube specifications on most Canon websites, but if you look carefully at the Japanese site you might see the following feature listed: キヤノンの空気再生器 .

;D


----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2015)

Neuro,
You got me there, I could make out the Chinese portion of the "instruction", but the Kanji escapes me. Best I can guess is 'regeneration'.
With that technology, we can live on the Moon or Mars 8) 8) 8) ;D ;D ;D!
That's rich!!
-r

Well, for some reason it's not listed in the tube specifications on most Canon websites, but if you look carefully at the Japanese site you might see the following feature listed: キヤノンの空気再生器 .

;D
[/quote]


----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2015)

Shall we get back to the OP's topic before we're thrown out of CR?
-r


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2015)

https://translate.google.com/translate#ja/en/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2015)

The original version was updated several years back. The II version is compatible with EF-S lenses and it maintains "weather resistance" That sealing also keeps the "Canon" air in place, so Neuro was right 

The version I is discontinued. http://www.amazon.com/Canon-EF25-Extension-Tube/dp/B00004WCIF/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1434502129&sr=8-11&keywords=canon+EF+extension+tubes


I did see that the EF 12 II is shown on Amazon as discontinued. Its pretty common to see errors like this. They get corrected eventually.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Extension-Digital-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B0000DZ5OE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1434502191&sr=8-2&keywords=canon+EF+extension+tubes&refinements=p_89%3ACanon


----------



## meywd (Jun 17, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is reason to get the Canon ones over the Kenko? (other than sealing)


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2015)

meywd said:


> Does anyone know if there is reason to get the Canon ones over the Kenko? (other than sealing)



None, and the Canon ones are not sealed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2015)

meywd said:


> Does anyone know if there is reason to get the Canon ones over the Kenko? (other than sealing)



I opted for Canon because my main use is with a 600/4 and I trust the mount strength of the OEM tubes. For just macro, I'd have gone with Kenko.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks Neuro. I'll bookmark the link. Would be helpful in the future.
Anyway, I was right: "Canon Air Regenerator." Now, we don't need to bring oxygen to travel to space. ;D ;D ;D
-r




neuroanatomist said:


> https://translate.google.com/translate#ja/en/


----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2015)

Mt. Spokane,
Thanks for letting me know that the seal on Canon is good, 8). And Neuro is correct!
-r


----------



## meywd (Jun 17, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if there is reason to get the Canon ones over the Kenko? (other than sealing)
> ...



May not be sealed as the lenses, but on amazon they say this in the description.


> High level water and dust resistance -- suitable for use in heavy rain





neuroanatomist said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if there is reason to get the Canon ones over the Kenko? (other than sealing)
> ...



Oh great, I guess Kenko is the way to go then.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2015)

meywd said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > meywd said:
> ...



Amazon is full of crap. Even Canon say _"So at the same time the EOS 300D was launched, the EF12 II and EF25 II Extension Tubes were introduced. These can be used with EF-S lenses, as well as most EF lenses. And that’s the only difference."_. The MkII tubes do not have seals.


----------



## meywd (Jun 17, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



You are correct, I can't find it anywhere else!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2015)

meywd said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > meywd said:
> ...



I have the MkI's and the weather sealed 100L Macro, if they were sealed I would have upgraded.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Amazon is full of crap.



Which nicely returns us to the original topic. 8)


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon is full of crap.
> ...



;D


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 17, 2015)

Well that answers that


----------

